# [EMERGE] Help problème d'environnement I486 I586

## westbam

salut , voila j'ai un souci lorsque je fais un emerge histoire de mettre a jour tout mon system .

```

 Messages for package perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27:

 *

 * ERROR: perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2603:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2346:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake OTHERLDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" ${mymake} || die "compilation failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27/temp/environment'.

 *

```

en editant le build.log et le fichier environment indiqué dans le message d'erreur j'ai remarqué un problème d'environnement.

je suis en I586 et je sais pas pourquoi a un moment de la compile et ben il demande du I486 ... 

voici le debut du fichier environment http://pastebin.com/m3accc4c5

et le build.log http://pastebin.com/d47d99c0b

comment résoudre ce problème ?? quelqu'un a deja eu ce soucis.

mon serveur un Sun Cobalt RAQ4R a une architecture à base K6-3D 450Mhz.

merci d'avance pour votre aide.

@+

----------

## xaviermiller

Un 

```
emerge --info
```

 stp ?

----------

## westbam

et voila 

http://pastebin.com/d5daa9490

merci de proposer ton aide

----------

## xaviermiller

```
#

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

#

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

#

        default/linux/x86/10.0
```

----------

## westbam

oui j'ai aperçu ce message en faisant le pastbin ....

comment je fais pour le mettre a jour ???

----------

## xaviermiller

```
eselect profile list
```

choisis le bon numéro puis

```
eselect profile set ...
```

----------

## westbam

c'est mieux la ...

http://pastebin.com/d7a200c72

----------

## xaviermiller

Voilà, maintenant tu mets tout à jour: 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

----------

## westbam

j'ai toujours le même problème ... 

la j'ai lancé  un emerge de samba ... a premiere vu il le fait bien en I586 .

par contre pour apache il bloque sur l'emerge de syslog car il cherche le i486 ... 

voic un pastebin avec tout le détails..

http://pastebin.com/m2df9e286

comment faire pour exclure l'emerge de syslog quand je veux faire un emerge d'apache et les packages qui vont avec ??

ou sinon faire en sorte qu'il ne me parle plus d'I486 ??

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Peut tu remettre ton emerge --info, il n'est plus accessible.

Sinon as-tu bien fait un :

```
emerge -uavDN world
```

comme te l'a dit XavierMiller ??

Dans ton cas, cette commande sert a mettre a jour les paquets concernés par le changement de profil, afin que ton système corresponde à ton profil.

La je vois que tu as lancé la commande 

```
emerge -DuNav apache
```

, ce qui n'a pas trop de sens et  qui est completement différent de la commande précédente. 

Pour installer un ebuild la commande est en général :

```
emerge -av apache
```

.

Je te conseille de lire le manuel de emerge (man emerge) pour savoir un peu plus ce que tu fais avec les différentes options  :Wink: 

D'autre part, que renvoie la commande :

```
gcc-config -l
```

 ?

----------

## westbam

emerge -uavDN world

me renvoi un failed sur la compile de syslog

gcc-config -l

renvoie

 [1] i586-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4 *

----------

## freezby

aurais-tu modifié ton CHOST dans ton /etc/make.cfg par hasard ??

Si oui ceci devrait pouvoir t'aider ; http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

Sinon essaie de recompiler les paquets que renvoie la commande :

```
equery belongs /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux/
```

----------

## westbam

voila ce que j'ai en retour

```

cobalt ~ # equery belongs /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux/

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux in *... ]

dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 (/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux)

cobalt ~ #

```

----------

## mansuetus

Peux-tu poster ton make.conf ?

L'as-tu modifié récemment ?

----------

## westbam

c'est bon , problème résolu en recompilant ce que j'avais en retour de equery.

ainsi quand faisant le menage dans les I486 grace au tuto indiqué un peu plus haut sur comment changer son CHOST.

merci encore à la communauté

la je fais un emerge world ... histoire de tout mettre a jour , y en a pour un moment ... 

ensuite j'espere que PHP fonctionnera comme il faut...

----------

